# Retrofit HBA on F45



## F45er (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello, 

Has anyone succeded in doing this?
I have fitted the stalk


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

I am planning the same thing: did you manage to get HBA working?


----------

